# Someone Else is in the House!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My mother is visiting us and she does not know all the things that Dexter can get into. We did tell my Mom her about this little problem when she arrived the other day. 

I was sitting out in the Living Room and I saw Dexter come out of the bathroom when he heard a noise, I told him it was ok and he went back into the bathroom. And, I got to thinking....What is Dexter doing in the bathroom? Then I heard some noises coming from the bathroom! I am really glad it was not a full roll! I have the evidence!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Mom may find some things missing too before she goes home! That picture is too cute! Havs and the toilet paper go hand in hand.*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cute!
If Dexter is anything like McKenna, tell mom to keep her purse off the floor. McKenna has snatched Kleenex, Maxi pads, and other paper items from unsuspecting guest's purses!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That little bugger! The first night my mom visited, I heard her screaming after 5 minutes, telling Pablo to come back and give 'it' back to her. I just see Pablo doing a RLH in the living room, so I ask her what he got. She was carrying her dirty laundry from the guestroom into the bathroom (hamper is in there) and dropped her worn panties :laugh: She was terrified Pablo would drop it at Joey's feet ound:

Oh, Pablo LOVES purses too! He has a thing for lip gloss and stick.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the picture, Dexter is so cute, Smarty ususally has it all over the room before I get the message. Was he named after the show, Dexter? I just finished watching the last 3 years and love it , can't wait for it to start back this season.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Honestly, that could be Fipsy there. She does exactly the same thing, constantly, and I always forget the close the bathroom doors. My husband said our toilet roll bill has doubled since we got her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I told Mom that we keep the toilet paper on the counter and not on the roll...........I guess Mom forget this morning. Also, told Mom to keep her door closed off to Dexter....no telling what Dexter would find in Mom's stuff!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is really a cute picture. 

My daughter has beagles and she had a guest and one of the beagles found their
Claritin D and became really sick.

Sissy loves visitors purses - her favorite gum and cigarettes!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I always laugh because I have my house cleaned once a month and they always put the toilet paper back on the roll. Do they think I am just lazy when it comes to toilet paper rolls? Brady and Dugan's babysitter told me I owed her two rolls of toilet paper and a box of tissue when we got back from vacation. I told her she owns 4 havs, she should know better than to keep toilet paper on the roll

Cute picture! He looks like he enjoyed himself.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

That's a funny pic!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That picture of Dexter into the toilet paper is priceless !!! We now put the roll of toilet paper on top of the commode. Or I should say I do. DH keeps putting it on the holder ad I keep taking it back off.

Maryam, I had a much needed laugh with Pablo doing an RLH with your Mom's underwear.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Love the picture. Busted!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter brings joy to my life everyday! There is always something that he will do to make me laugh.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Loved the picture of Dexter with the TP. 
So many Havs have this triat,  
We found out Cosmo had it the first day we picked him up from the breeder and took him to the hotel. He was in the room about 5 minutes, found the Loo & this is the result!
I could not believe this tiny creature could make us laugh so much. He has made us smile every day since.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine haven't figured that out yet! They love the cardboard rolls though. I wouldn't be able to get mad at them doing that because it's just so cute!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

> I could not believe this tiny creature could make us laugh so much. He has made us smile every day since.


I agree! Daisy may do some aggravating things at times - but she is so darn cute that we have a hard time not laughing instead of correcting her. She leaves the TP alone, but jumps up on tables and beds to get the Kleenex boxes....and MAGAZINES!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> My mother is visiting us and she does not know all the things that Dexter can get into. We did tell my Mom her about this little problem when she arrived the other day.
> 
> I was sitting out in the Living Room and I saw Dexter come out of the bathroom when he heard a noise, I told him it was ok and he went back into the bathroom. And, I got to thinking....What is Dexter doing in the bathroom? Then I heard some noises coming from the bathroom! I am really glad it was not a full roll! I have the evidence!


 Oh, that was too cute!!! They can get into so much mischief. What is it about toilet paper and shredding that they love so much.

Gina


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love the pictures! What a perfect picture of Dexter ...caught in the act!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ound: I love the pictures!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

ls-indy said:


> I agree! Daisy may do some aggravating things at times - but she is so darn cute that we have a hard time not laughing instead of correcting her. She leaves the TP alone, but jumps up on tables and beds to get the Kleenex boxes....and MAGAZINES!


I guess it all depends on how you are emotional involved with your Hav. I do not think I could possible be upset with Dexter with whatever he does....he is so darn cute and those eyes looking back at you!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

How cute! It's just amazing that this is a trait amongst all these little Havanese dogs. We've had Miley over a year, and DH STILL leaves kleenexes on the end table. As SOON as he gets up, Miley doesn't miss a beat and has the kleenex in her mouth. She finds a comfy spot and just shreds the thing into tiny pieces. Copper has no desire to chew kleenex to shreds.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yup, Lola loves her some balled up, used tissues, too. I had to laugh when the Obamas got the Portie Bo, an owner warned him not to leave the dog anywhere near the Gettysburg Address or Constitution because Bo would surely shred them to bits! Lola only one time got her destruction on something valuable - a receipt for something I wanted to return. When I took the scraps of the receipt back to the store, the salesperson laughed and understood immediately!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh that picture is so funny. Now that should be in a Hav calender!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Print the picture and place a framed copy in the bathroom to remind everyone why the TP is on the holder. ADORABLE. :laugh:*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

reminds me of my breeders picture at her site http://www.havalane.com/resources.html


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

The love of toilet paper is one of my favorite Hav traits. MM my velcro dog loves to go into the bathroom with me. he stands on his back legs and sratches the roll till he can grab onto an end and then RHL. What fun he is!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Dave that is funny too.


----------

